# Drifting Fixed Rear Site



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am going to get a new fixed rear sight for my G19. Having watched the Dawson Precision sight installation video, I will probably get it professionally installed as I don't feel like filing on it. But once it's in, can I adjust windage accuratly with a mallet and a brass bunch (or one of those little Dawson nylon tipped things)? I really don't want to spend $150 on a sight tool. Moving the pattern an inch at 25 yards is accurate enough. (That's about 6 mils of movement)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It's not usually recommended, but I have done it with factory sights (plastic and steel), and at least 5-6 different aftermarket sight brands, all with no problems. If the sight has a lock screw/setscrew, loosen it before adjusting (voice of experience, right there...). :mrgreen:

I tap on the sight body as low as possible, to prevent any bending of the body or closing of the notch, and I usually mark the bottom of the sight dovetail notch with a pencil on both sides before I start moving the sight. This gives you a double reference point showing whether the sight has moved after each tap, and how much. Movement can be measured with a depth caliper from either side of the notch, just get some reference measurements before beginning.

Good luck!


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I ordered the Dawson punch with some new sights. We shall see how it goes.


----------

